# Anyone recommend a car detailers in Fife?



## lotti (Nov 20, 2008)

Based in Cowdenbeath and looking for someone to clean up my Audi avant ......... hopefully I will be able to maintain it to the same or a reasonable standard subsequently.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

xpress valet, all kick about these parts.


----------



## lotti (Nov 20, 2008)

*Contact details please*

Cheers for the info, any idea on contact details.
I appreciate info may have been forwarded via pm's but unfortunately as I haven't posted 10 times on this site, I have no access to view.

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Look in studio section. There is a post with details for detailers on here.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

read this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

lotti said:


> Cheers for the info, any idea on contact details.
> I appreciate info may have been forwarded via pm's but unfortunately as I haven't posted 10 times on this site, I have no access to view.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


make some nice comments in the studio and showroom section and bump up you posts ? just an idea.

robert:thumb:


----------



## lotti (Nov 20, 2008)

*Good idea*

Cheers mate.


----------



## allyrennie (May 20, 2007)

Post removed, sorry for offending anyone


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

allyrennie said:


> Edited


think the op is better off using a pro that actually pays the subs to advertise on here that way they can check there work in the studio if you want to advertise pay the subs


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> think the op is better off using a pro that actually pays the subs to advertise on here that way they can check there work in the studio if you want to advertise pay the subs


ditto that.

please dont push your business in the forum if you are not a suuporter.

the trouble and strife from this behaviour in the past has been well documented


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> ditto that.
> 
> please dont push your business in the forum if you are not a suuporter.
> 
> the trouble and strife from this behaviour in the past has been well documented


Totally agree,

Thanks Andy:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

uh oh, the natives are getting restless !


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

keep it down boyo lol


----------



## lotti (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cheers for all the help and advice*

Thanks all for the advice and contact numbers etc.

I've had a guy out to look at the Audi with work needing done scheduled for a week or so.
Hopefully he'll do the honours with before and after pictures but I'll leave that up to him.

Can't wait and I'll keep you all posted as to how things go on the day.

Once again, thanks, Mark.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

oh oh :lol:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Big oops a daisies!

*Open* advertising breaks the forum rules big chap.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Seeing a lot more of this type of thing recently. Whatever happened to the crackdown DW was having on folks signing up with business names?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Seeing a lot more of this type of thing recently. Whatever happened to the crackdown DW was having on folks signing up with business names?


posts deleted

This was not a new sign up but shall seek to amend username


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Seeing a lot more of this type of thing recently. Whatever happened to the crackdown DW was having on folks signing up with business names?


Yep he has been a member for over 9 months


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Yep he has been a member for over 9 months


Not talking about this one in particular whizzer, but it has struck me over a period of time now that a number of peeps have signed up with apparently business names. Please don't ask me to go through the members list. I'm only asking the question cause I thought maybe this idea had been scrapped.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> posts deleted
> 
> This was not a new sign up but shall seek to amend username


 I appreciate he was not a new member:thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Seeing a lot more of this type of thing recently. Whatever happened to the crackdown DW was having on folks signing up with business names?


This is a pretty big forum with a high rate of posts per day, I know our moderators are generally very good, but they ain't omnipresent. As with most good forums there is a need for some self-regulation and that's what the red triangle is for. When you see something that breaks forum rules - REPORT IT! In this case - action was taken very quickly :thumb:

Generally I am very pleased at the lack of spam on DW - this is a good place to be - and it's all of us that keep it that way.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Spiitfire

Your right it has been scrapped but its fair to say the odd ones are getting through, we will of course amend them as we are made aware of them


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

VixMix said:


> This is a pretty big forum with a high rate of posts per day, I know our moderators are generally very good, but they ain't omnipresent. As with most good forums there is a need for some self-regulation and that's what the red triangle is for. When you see something that breaks forum rules - REPORT IT! In this case - action was taken very quickly :thumb:
> 
> Generally I am very pleased at the lack of spam on DW - this is a good place to be - and it's all of us that keep it that way.


Good greif, two mods and now you Vixmix. Seems like I poked a stick in the hornets nest. I appreciate the mods can't catch everything, I do. And I agree with self regulation and I did report the post. But, for the very reason of the comments I'm getting now from asking a simple question, is it any wonder I'll be thinking twice about it in future You'd think it was me that broke the rules.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Spiitfire
> 
> Your right it has been scrapped but its fair to say the odd ones are getting through, we will of course amend them as we are made aware of them


Not sure I understand that Brazo, has it been scrapped or are you still pursuing this. Or is this a veiled dig at me


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

chill out dude


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dam to late as usual.
How did I miss this one. :lol:

But Dougie I have seen the same.
There are a few with business name registered as users names.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Good greif, two mods and now you Vixmix. ... But, for the very reason of the comments I'm getting now from asking a simple question, is it any wonder I'll be thinking twice about it in future


Oh, sorry hon! I didn't mean to come over as all preachy! kiss n make up 

I was only meaning to point out that some people place replies and don't report. Quick reporting of posts that break the rules will remove posts before it upsets people. There were a couple of posts before yours that commented on rule breaking without mentioning whether they had reported it or not, which does seem a little pointless to me. I reported it but didn't post - mainly so it could be dealt with before an argy bargy ensued.

It doesn't particularly bother me, per say, I suppose it would if I was a paid up member and ran a business an all that, but I do take my membership of DW with some responsibility and like to try to keep it a better place for us, hence I'll report anything that I think breaks rules.

Again, I'm sorry I appeared to by having a go at you. That's just sooooo not me! I'm a smiley huggy sort of girly


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

VixMix said:


> Oh, sorry hon! I didn't mean to come over as all preachy! kiss n make up
> 
> I was only meaning to point out that some people place replies and don't report. Quick reporting of posts that break the rules will remove posts before it upsets people. There were a couple of posts before yours that commented on rule breaking without mentioning whether they had reported it or not, which does seem a little pointless to me. I reported it but didn't post - mainly so it could be dealt with before an argy bargy ensued.
> 
> ...


And full of double entendres


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

:thumb: I resemble that remark :wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

All cool VM, I just felt a little underfire at the time for asking a simple question. No worries


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> chill out dude


I'm cool


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i know you are buddy, just like telling people to chill out haha


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

a lot of "non supporters" looking out for "supporters" , which is nice :thumb:

.....so we're all cool again ?


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

< peeks head in door >

What'd I miss?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

*****ing lol


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

we can only tell scottish people lol


----------

